# Thoughts on my upcoming build?



## J-M (Aug 2, 2017)

It's payday in a few days, placing my order at the end of the month if all goes well. Here's what I've thought so far:

MOBO: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X99A-SLI-PLUS.html#hero-overview

CPU: https://ark.intel.com/products/94188/Intel-Core-i7-6850K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz

RAM: http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengea...00mhz-c14-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2a2400c14

CPU COOLER: http://noctua.at/en/nh-d15.html

I think it all should go together nicely unless I've missed something and there's a fatal flaw in there! Rest of the parts come from my current build. My case is Fractal Define R5 (for anyone who might want to know) and I have a gtx 1060 for gaming (or learning!) purposes. I'm not so sure about the mobo and the cooler yet...should I pay a bit more and get a mobo with thunderbolt? My current interface is Scarlett 2i4, and I don't see myself replacing it until I need more inputs for hardware synths or something like that. Also, I'm probably not going to overclock the CPU so is the D15 an overkill? I'd like to keep my machine as quiet as possible, though... Thanks in advance!


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 2, 2017)

Great choice of CPU and cooler. I don't know X99 mobo's so can't comment on those.
I haven't kept up with RAM prices but that seems really pricey for 32 GB  
I paid £45 for 16 GB Crucial RAM 8 months ago.

I have a Fractal Define R4. I didn't realise how big it is til I got it. It's literally twice the size of my old PC.

And yeah, NH-D15 is probably overkill if you don't plan to overclock.
I got a Cooler Master Hyper 212 which has OC'ed my 6700k to 4.5 Ghz without breaking a sweat and costs 1/3 of NH-D15. The NH-D15 is of course a great cooler if don't mind splashing out on it.


----------



## J-M (Aug 2, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> Great choice of CPU and cooler. I don't know X99 mobo's so can't comment on those.
> I haven't kept up with RAM prices but that seems really pricey for 32 GB
> I paid £45 for 16 GB Crucial RAM 8 months ago.
> 
> ...



RAM prices sure went up, every 2x16gb kit I found (on finnish sites) were around 280-300 euros. Even the CPU might be an overkill for my current projects, but my goal is to build the best machine I can currently afford so I don't have to upgrade again in a few years. Might consider something else to replace the Noctua... And I hope someone who knows something about those X99 mobo's drops by!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 2, 2017)

I warned yuze guys about RAM going up...
SSD demand skyrocketed in 2016 so the biggest RAM Fab converted over.
Then they started building another RAM Fab to accommodate for dwindling supplies.
It should be done in 2018.
In Asia if insects are killed they don't stop building...

I bought 256GBs of DDR3 because it's going to be really high next year.
Got a bunch of 8GB and 16GB Sticks back in 2016 Black Friday.

Amazon seems to have the cheapest and their return policy for Prime members is really top shelf.
No shipping or re stocking fees and they send replacements immediately rather than wait for the RMA.

Stock up again on Black Friday this year as PC Desktops jumped up 30% since 2016.
One new Fabrication facility running 24/7 won't keep up with demand.
Intels earnings jumped up even though AMD Clipped them for 9%.
Seems folks are spending more.
Guys like us never stop....

Nice build though.
First i7 Bloomdale board I got was MSI.
X58 with an i7 920.
24/7 for 4 years until I upgraded.


----------



## J-M (Aug 2, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I warned yuze guys about RAM going up...
> SSD demand skyrocketed in 2016 so the biggest RAM Fab converted over.
> Then they started building another RAM Fab to accommodate for dwindling supplies.
> It should be done in 2018.
> ...



Yeah, if I wasn't trying to record an album+an EP I could probably wait until the prices drop, but no such luck. I think I'll go with the Noctua cooler (might as well) and I think I'll replace the RAM with the same brand, but only with a bit slower model (2133) as it doesn't seem to matter that much.


----------

